# Rhinitis anyone?



## braveheart (Dec 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allergic_rhinitis#Dietary


----------



## braveheart (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Mary (Dec 5, 2010)

Weird..I have been in a mini flair and sneezing alot lately. I have always had allergies but since being diagnosed with Crohn;s a year ago they have DEFINATLEY been worse.


----------



## pixi (Dec 6, 2010)

I have rhinitis & they have always sworn blind it was nothing to do with my crohn's, but my new specialist thinks it does, I also get really big sores up my nose all the time.


----------



## Silvermoon (Dec 6, 2010)

My nose runs constantly - although I always blamed my dad's side of the family, as BOTH of his parents had really runny noses and watery eyes (my grama used to joke about having to shove kleenex up her nose so she could make the bed and not drip all over it  LOL!!).

As for the sores, same thing, quite a few of us experience them:

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=12201&highlight=sores+in+nose

I guess if one part of your immune system is kind of messed up, it IS going to affect all different parts!


----------

